# Blow Drying Tips and Advice??



## mp2005 (Jul 17, 2018)

My pup also hates the dryer! I don't show him, but I do use the dryer on him from time to time. What makes it manageable for us are two things:

I usually use one of these instead of a towel, as I find they are more absorbent than a regular towel: https://www.chewy.com/soggy-doggy-microfiber-super-shammy/dp/142549

And I put some peanut butter in this, freeze it, and stick it somewhere when it's time to dry him: 
https://www.aquapaw.com/products/slow-treater


He has grown to LOVE getting toweled off (I can't blame him, it's like a puppy massage!), and he tolerates the dryer with the slow treater.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

With a dog who is getting used to a dryer - I'd keep away from his head for a few times. Let's say we are bathing/drying every week. And then when I do start working on the head, it's turning the dryer down low and drying a certain way so the air is never blown directly in the face or the ears. 

I'll grab the ears with my free hand and pull them this way or that to dry beneath the ears. The crimps on the ears is less concerning, because most of that will be trimmed away. Dogs develop hotspots under their ears and on their cheeks - so those are areas to get dry. <= But again, it takes a good while to get the dogs used to dryers. No rush.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

mp2005 said:


> My pup also hates the dryer! I don't show him, but I do use the dryer on him from time to time. What makes it manageable for us are two things:
> 
> I usually use one of these instead of a towel, as I find they are more absorbent than a regular towel: https://www.chewy.com/soggy-doggy-microfiber-super-shammy/dp/142549
> 
> ...



Hahaha nice! I have the largest Soggy Doggy floor mats at my front and back doors for when my dog comes in. It's great for splaying the toes a bit and sucking the water out of their feet, along with dirt and sand too!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

You might try using a “thunder shirt” over your dog’s head and ears. Amazon sells a product called a “Happy Hoodie.” Our Max hates the hair dryer, and the covering of his head helps.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Lana hated the dryer until we put cotton rounds in her ears, then covered her head with a happy hoodie from amazon (trick i learned from a grooming group I'm in). She is on a table, and has no room to get away. My partner is at her head feeding her treats as we do it. We use a Kool dry nozzle on my k9 hose and we turn the speed down when we do her head. Our HV dryer is a variable speed so it's a knob instead of one or two set speeds.


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

I've also had goldens who hated the dryer blowing air around their head. What I have done is use a snood. If you google "happy hoodie" the website should come up. I dry the rest of the body and then come back to the head. By the time I get back to their head it isn't as stressful for them. After awhile they are fine with the dryer and I don't need to use the Happy Hoodie.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I keep a bowl of kibble next to the table & treat when needed. If they lay down I just keep blowing but always start on the back end first. They usually get up or reposition and can get most without a problem before having to reach under them to stand them up. I also have really large cotton balls in their ears. This dryer blows really hard and hard to do shoulders and chest. The cotton helps quite a bit. I also use low when doing around the head and hold my hands over the ear (flap draped over my hand) but don't worry about getting 100%, when they sit up I blow the tummy. Eventually they relax but this dryer will complete the task in about 30 min. so we can trim nails and clean ears.

One of the perks of having a really great breeder is the pups already know about dryers, nails and ear cleaning. My older girl was from a good breeder and she just stood there and let you do anything needed. 3 yr old from questionable breeder hates to get her ears done, lots of kibble to get feet trimmed and nails done. New pup also from a good breeder just layed on the table and let you blow! Rolled over to get the tummy and other side. Feet and ears was just part of the routine. Wouldn't you know that the dog with the most coat is the one that dislikes this process the most!


----------

